# 2004 1.8 Sentra OBD link error



## blafo (Jun 9, 2012)

When plugged in to my Actron scanner or the smog guy's scanner, the OBD won't link up. The last time I used it successfully was 9 months ago when it gave the crankshaft position sensor code which I was able to replace no problem. The odd thing is that is has linked a few times over the past weeks first thing in the morning, but every time I start and stop the motor and try again, it gives the link error. One successful link was after being parked for a week; but when I immediately drove it to the smog place, it wouldn't link again. Another time it linked the morning after a 200 mile drive; but again only once. 

Given the periodic successful links, I'm hopeful that the ecm itself is OK (when it has linked, it seems to read normally) and hope it's only a connection problem somewhere. I can't' smog the car here in CA unless they can scan the OBD, so any ideas on what could cause this and where to start the hunt will be appreciated.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Intermittent link? I'd say loose wire issue. Do a continuity check for each pin on the ODB link port back to each wire source (Do they all terminate at the ECM?). That work sucks, but would rule out a loose wire.


----------

